# Some common problems.



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Starting this one because I had this problem with a hose on the bottom of the egr with a hole burnt in it. Unusual? Well I bought a seperate intake manifold just to play with it had all the emissions equipment on it, sure enough the same hose on the bottom of the egr, cracked, and obliterated on contact... i think if your car has more than 60k miles it'll happen. I think the hose is in such a place that the heat and the exhaust deteriates the rubber line. Takes two seconds to replace tho. 

Symptoms of it... hmm... well I got a check engine light, car ran like crap and got low mileage.


----------

